
Machine Learning Christmas Calendar - selbekk
https://ml.christmas/
======
na-zdrowie
I think that "Christmas Calendar" is a bit of a misnomer. To be precise, this
is a variation on the tradition of the "Advent Calendar". Advent is the time
of preparation for Christmas. Clearly the authors of the Calendar understand
this, based on the graphic under day "1" :)

Edit: on second thought, i guess you've meant "Machine Learning Christmas"
Calendar. That's fine. It just bothers me a bit that in the US people forget
about Advent.

~~~
kvalle
In Norwegian we use the terms "Christmas calendar" and "Advent calendar"
(translated directly) interchangeably. This i probably why some of the
calendars (under the [https://bekk.christmas](https://bekk.christmas)
umbrella) are using the term incorrectly

------
northplayer
Looking forward to more posts. Hoping for a post about GANs!

~~~
selbekk
I'll forward your request to the authors!

